# 2004 Mitsu 52 DLP Picture ??'s



## robu2309 (Sep 16, 2009)

The DLP notified me a few months ago that I would need a new lamp. I didn't watch the TV much, but I neglected to buy a new lamp until last weekend. I had noticed consistent "waves" in the background of the picture the last few weeks, but assumed those would go away with a new lamp. I installed the new lamp and the waves are as bad as ever in the background. An suggestions? Did I wait to long to install a new lamp and I permanently damaged the DLP? Thanks for your inputray:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The DLP shouldn't be damaged by the lamp. All I can think of is noise on the power line causing the waves on the actual DLP chip.


----------



## robu2309 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Being a novice, how would I correct noise on the power line?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

A simple filter would do the trick. Link


----------



## Badams (Oct 8, 2009)

Don't waste money on a filter it won't fix the problem. The chassis would need to be replaced or sent to Mitsubishi for rebuilding.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

For waves? I think not.


----------



## Badams (Oct 8, 2009)

The waves are one of the complaints we get with this chassis all the time. We can diag. just about any problem with this set and many others over the phone without even a service call.


----------



## cubby (Oct 13, 2009)

Are the Waves seen in the menu as well as the picture?:4-dontkno
also please post the model number,, I'm Mits ASC,, might be able to help
cubs


----------

